# Yanmar 221 - Drive shaft grease?



## toppers (7 mo ago)

i noticed my drive shaft has no grease zerks, nor is it mentioned in the owners manual. just has a rubber boot covering it. should this be greased at the engine and front axle side?


----------



## unsquidly (Jul 13, 2021)

toppers said:


> i noticed my drive shaft has no grease zerks, nor is it mentioned in the owners manual. just has a rubber boot covering it. should this be greased at the engine and front axle side?



I am no Yanmar expert but it sounds like you have greaseless U joints on the drive shaft that are sealed and can't be greased......This is not uncommon on newer small tractors.......My CK3510 Kioti only has 2 zerks on the whole tractor and they are for the pivot bearings on the front axel......


----------

